

Polymer, Angular, the Web Platform and JavaScript Frameworks - davemo
http://blog.testdouble.com/posts/2013-06-26-what-polymer-and-angular-tell-us-about-the-future-success-of-the-web-platform-and-javascript-frameworks.html

======
ryanflorence
Ember is supposed to be an opinionated, high level framework built on low
level apis. Not sure what the point was in this article.

